# Comcast 16 Mbps speeds and Faster at 70 Plus Mbps



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got the new Comcast 16 speeds and free HBO for two years at less then I have been paying this pass year.

I moved last year and got a better deal and got comcast phone also in a great package deal.
But got newest cable statement bill that showed the rate co up $37.23 and that was with a one time credit of $10.00 for the triple play rewards I never asked for but the year deal I had was over so the rates would go up really $47.23.

So I called to cancel the phone. Then got this deal for less I have been paying this pass year by $2.00 something. 
But I got the deal for 2 years this time. 
went from 6 to 16 Mb speed.
Free HBO
Plus got free 2 tv box for 6 months. Plus can call back in 6 months and get another 6 months free and then get it cheaper after that.
I got the phone number and ID to get the very same person again who was great to talk to.





:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 74277 Kbps about 74.3 Mbps (tested with 20972 kB)
Download Speed is:: 9067 kB/s
Tested From:: http://speedtest.lostinspacehosting.com
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 3:28pm 
Bottom Line:: 1295X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.11 sec 
Tested from a 20972 kB file and took 2.313 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 1042.55 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-D8PACK1XU
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

Yea 74277 Kbps or 74.3 Mbps (9067 kB/s)

Other test are all from less then 10 Mb to 20 Mb but others are higher too.

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 74309 Kbps about 74.3 Mbps (tested with 20972 kB)
Download Speed is:: 9071 kB/s
Tested From:: http://uploadgenie.com
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 4:01pm 
Bottom Line:: 1296X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.11 sec 
Tested from a 20972 kB file and took 2.312 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 1043.04 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-LJKPWMAVF
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 11161 Kbps about 11.2 Mbps (tested with 3151 kB)
Download Speed is:: 1362 kB/s
Tested From:: http://www.menace-2-society.com
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 4:03pm 
Bottom Line:: 195X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.75 sec 
Tested from a 3151 kB file and took 2.313 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 71.68 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-M60CJ5U3Q
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 74309 Kbps about 74.3 Mbps (tested with 20972 kB)
Download Speed is:: 9071 kB/s
Tested From:: http://renosworld.com
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 4:05pm 
Bottom Line:: 1296X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.11 sec 
Tested from a 20972 kB file and took 2.312 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 1043.04 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-9FWJ745A2
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 73766 Kbps about 73.8 Mbps (tested with 20972 kB)
Download Speed is:: 9005 kB/s
Tested From:: http://insanepwning.net
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 4:08pm 
Bottom Line:: 1286X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.11 sec 
Tested from a 20972 kB file and took 2.329 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 1034.69 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-OWSREG6B7
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 70009 Kbps about 70 Mbps (tested with 20972 kB)
Download Speed is:: 8546 kB/s
Tested From:: http://www.timpawlak.isaf.us/downloads
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 4:09pm 
Bottom Line:: 1221X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.12 sec 
Tested from a 20972 kB file and took 2.454 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 976.9 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-QLXS9E8YH
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 18342 Kbps about 18.3 Mbps (tested with 5248 kB)
Download Speed is:: 2239 kB/s
Tested From:: http://swiftjul04a.entadsl.com
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 4:10pm 
Bottom Line:: 320X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.46 sec 
Tested from a 5248 kB file and took 2.344 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 182.14 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-6NVI5KPCM
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 73326 Kbps about 73.3 Mbps (tested with 20972 kB)
Download Speed is:: 8951 kB/s
Tested From:: http://sedpotheadbob.com
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 4:11pm 
Bottom Line:: 1279X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.11 sec 
Tested from a 20972 kB file and took 2.343 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 1027.92 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-ZBVCETNRP
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 73294 Kbps about 73.3 Mbps (tested with 20972 kB)
Download Speed is:: 8947 kB/s
Tested From:: http://hem.bredband.net
Test Time:: 2009/06/30 - 4:13pm 
Bottom Line:: 1278X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.11 sec 
Tested from a 20972 kB file and took 2.344 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Awesome! 20% + : 1027.25 % faster than the average for host (comcast.net) 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-7TZ5LVYCP
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.1.20) Gecko/20081217 Firefox/2.0.0.20 (.NET CLR 3.5.30729) [!]

Sorry for the long post but *John* I am happy.   
To bad page loads were not faster. 
You know all the talking I forgot to ask what the upload speed I am getting from them is. But I think it only went a little higher then before.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If Comcast comes up with that plan here, I might take them up on it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The thing was I knew nothing about the plan. Most plans have a set time and then is is over and your rates go up.
New deals your see in the mail, ads etc will say to get them you have to be new to comcast or not have it for 6 months or something like that.

But if you call and want to take away something I guess no many what you got now they will work with you to come up with a deal.

Now my speed test jump around a lot and many places I have tested so far the speeds are the same. 
Remember that 34 Mbps I posted? Same site and only got this.



Same server when I had only 6 Mbps



The older test history is gone after they changed there look of the site. 
Plus the time of the test before were later at night so if I do it again at night it should be higher. 
I do not think I will get those supper speeds other places either. They were more then one sever but all tru the same site.

So call and "Let's Make a Deal" with Comcast or who with with know.
Also you know how the cable channel are site up and each has it's rates. Same thing with the Dish etc. They got 3 or 4 packages and each at it's own price. Well this guy next door said you can talk them into changing things also. He said most the channels he does not want and he had them change the line up and even got more sports channel and was paying the lower rate .
So was getting no more channels but was getting more channels that he world watch without paying more.

Remember post over the years how I was never getting what I was paying for in the speed. 
Even when I moved here last year in July and got new PC and it was a lot faster but speed test were faster some place but over all it was not any faster then old 98 PC. Then in Oct. things got a lot fast. 
Well I asked this guy about what happen then in Out and he said that was when the Power Boost and the 16 Mbps got started. Well the lines for it. I said what no wonder I never seen the speeds I was paying for or the power boost they have said we had for year.
Here today I am told the power boost just started last Oct. Also I was having till last Out really high pings. System was over loaded like I keep saying and I had the tech guys out so many times and they all knew something was not right but it never got fixed because I bet all of Sacto, Ca was over loaded.
But now they know with the other company's that they better do something. Plus they losted a lot to the Dish also.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Then I did more here all over and that took my average way down.



Average Download Speed
11.60 Mb/s
Average Upload Speed
1.31 Mb/s


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Suddenly, I don't like their plan so much. Of course, their move to limit downloads is also a minus. Although I doubt I come close to 250gigs/mo in downloads, there are some months that I do download a bunch of stuff, and I just don't want to encourage limits. Also, such limits will kill the idea of streaming HD media.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea and it's hard to know what limit is on the cabs or how much of it you have used. Not like I would get there but I guess with some that download movies each day a cap will limit you.

Hey you know those 70 or so Mbps speeds seem to goo to be true and I wonder if it is a mix up of M*b*ps and M*B*ps

Go here to VoIP Speed Test - Broadband Bandwidth Test - Broadband Jitter Test and run the test and your see it list speeds both ways. See image and text file report.



> VoIP test statistics
> --------------------
> Jitter: you --> server: 1.5 ms
> Jitter: server --> you: 3.6 ms
> ...


So is that showing my speed of 23.3 Mbps using up the space of 68.8 Mbps? Plus was those other test maybe now show my speed but the *Estimated download bandwidth*: and that would put my speed down to around 25 Mbps and not the 70 or higher Mbps.

Still played around more and even had to file real files to download and it was a lot faster. One time it was no faster then 6 Mb speeds I had.

But it seems the new speed I got is new so they may have more upgrades to make around town and in other towns. Doing a trace etc I have seen the hopes where going to the same sites comcast is filling in the hops that used to be others. Plus the ping have gone down.

Looks like I would of been upgrade to 12 Mbps soon anyway.
Comcast Rolls Out Extreme 50 Mbps High - Speed Internet Service in ...

What are the actual Provisioned Speeds?

Comcast High Speed Internet FAQ

So the newer speeds are there but they have not upgraded them yet. But guess for new people or deals the newer speeds are there because I got it.

Comcast to Launch New Speed Tiers , Prices - HotHardware



> At any rate, DSL Reports says they have exclusive info about the new tiers, which will be the following:
> 
> * Economy: Unchanged at $24.95 for 768 kbps down/384 kbps up.
> * Performance: 6/1 Mbps will now get 12/2 Mbps for $42.95 a month.
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, that test at http://www.whichvoip.com/voip/speed_test/ppspeed.html is way off the mark for me.

I get a full 20mbit bandwidth any time of the day or night, and it's clocking me at 6.3mbit. I just dropped over to Microsoft right after running it and downloaded an MSDN ISO of Vista to check the speed, it came in at 2.2mbyte/sec

I also went to www.speedtest.net and used their recommend server, it put me at 5.2mbit, then I picked a NYC server and it correctly came up with 20mbit.

You have to take many of those benchmarks with a grain of salt, because network loading makes them vary all over the map.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK I Know lots are off but what about the way it listed the twp Mbps.
I am not sure but does that mean one is my speed and the the total that the line can hold?

Not good doing the recommend server for me at that site because it is "San Francisco, CA" that is always slower then "San Jose, CA" that is next to it. 
Plus just now the speed was super bad. 



Running it again and it was a lot better at about 10 to 12 Mb but then got slower and is stuck at 5 Mb and it is not moving. Well it is moving but it may take a hour to finish. Darn that I should of timed to see how long it took.



But that is wrong if it took so long because it was crawling along slower then a 14k modem. the last 1/3.
Was better this time but that last 1/3 is slow.

Then this is slower speed but it was a lots faster.




Note that most are over for the download but slower for the upload because I am getting or paying for 16 Mbps Down and 2 Mbps Up.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The reason that downloads are faster is because of their "boost" feature, it's only for small quantities of data. After 10mbytes or so, the boost is turned off and you get your normal speed.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well that one site they got something going on that is slowing it down no matter what the download speed is.

At DSL Reports on the flash site some of them say that the upload test are compress. So you get faster speeds then you really have.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The real way to determine the speeds is to go to a site that has a big pipe and download a large file.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I did and was getting up to 27 Mbps. Most were 18 to 23 Mbps. That was from Daz that has alway had good downloads.
Odd thing is for years I have gotten free software from there and when it is given away most have a Win and Mac version. So I get both. Don't have a a Mac but if I do then I got the free add-ons for Daz or Bryce or Poser. But so many times a Mac version the file size is bigger but the download is a whole lot faster. I wonder why many times and I have gotten 1000's of downloads from there. Maybe AV scanners on the servers and or my own PC that scans the Win files but not the Mac or the "Sit" files.
Anyhow I got 24 files last night and it was a total of 348 MB. The total time was 11:18:22 PM to 11:34:11 PM and there was waiting time clicking to get to the download and then once you clicked to get the download box to come up and clicking again to save and so on so total download time was even less. Some were smaller and I could not see how fast the download was because by the time I click the download manager to look it be over with. 
Opps I see something screwed up in a download last night. I got one that is 0 KB.
So it is 16.46M and it took 15 secounds. Not that fast. Some download the whole then is super fast. Other start slow and speed up. So it jumps around but over all it is faster. 
I am not sure the town here is setup all the way for 16 Mb either yet but they gave it to me to keep me.  But it is to be coming where 6 Mb go to 12 and the 8 Mb goes to 16 Mb but it has not happen. The guy I talked to said they got it setup last Oct and I remember what ever happen made me get the 6 MB I paid for all these years I was never getting. Over loaded system they had. So now they have the other pipes but need to keep the same from happening. 
Down loads are like speed test.
I have done test that say I have 6 Mbps but take 3 times longer then another that says I got 2 Mbps and the test is the very same at the same site. 
Like this one from SF  that jumps to 20 Mbps and gets1/3 of the way and the speed just drops and drags along the rest of the way. Other sites going to SF have been bad too so something is not working right to get you there and back.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to download something at least 100mbyte to get a reasonably accurate true speed, and preferably something that's even larger.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Got to find something and more then one thing and more then one site where I can get maybe 200 MB download files from a program.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Microsoft, try any XP or Vista service pack.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK "Windows XP Service Pack 3 Network Installation Package for IT Professionals and Developers"


Download Size:	316.4 MB
Estimated Download Time: 12 hr 52 min 56K or 29 min on T1

It took me 2.33 min speed was from a lower after taking off at a lower speed the low it had was 1600KB and the high was 29??KB.
So I say this was a good download. 

But something is not right at youtube where things seem a lot slower then when I had 6Mbps. If that keeps up that way I will call because that is slow. Most are 2 to 5 min and some under 10 min so nothing really big but I know the loading speed went way way down.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Five Language Standalone (KB936330)

Download Size:	434.5 MB

Not doing so good with this one with 800KB or less the 1st 125MB and then about 1000KB and then below 600KB or close to 400KB

It took 9:32 and then got error it could not be saved on my desktop to try another place. It even says "Failed" in the download manager of Firefox and I have never seen that even with bad downloads.
Most of that was less then 600KB so it was all very slow.

Doing one from above post again and speed is a whole lot slower but is staying about the same speed of 1170 KB or about 9.1 Mb

It took 4:41 min.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Looks like the same crappy old Comcast service to me. 

Here's what 20mbits should really look like for that download.  Three minutes flat for this one.

I took the snapshot just before it completed so I'd have the speed on the screen.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Doing it again and it is faster this time at 1.70 MB/sec most of the time and it took 4:46 min and I thought it was faster but it was not. I used IE this time and it was moved from the desktop where I downloaded it too right after I got to the end to the "My Documents" folder. Why did IE do that? Hello I wanted it on the desktop and that was why I picked the desktop. But it id 2 KB smaller then the last one that failed. Guess the code to move it did not work with firefox so I got the failed. 

So comcrap is doing what they do best and that is an over loaded system.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hard to say, I never got more than 700mbytes/sec when I had them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK the same file again.
Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Five Language Standalone (KB936330)

But this time it took 3:26 min so a lot better. Plus no fail error like that 1st time in Firefox. Odd getting that because I have never seen that happen before.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Standard Comcast reliability, or lack of same.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea like try again when it is not so busy. But an over loaded system is always busy.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now I don't know what is going on with Com*crap* because I get a service agreement they want me to sign for a 2 year deal at $149.99.
I never had any type of AGREEMENT in the pass that you had to sign and sure don't want one now.

I was never told about this when I talked to them 6/30/2009 either. 
I was told it would be less then I was paying this pass year and that was $132.29 and it was $131.68 11 of those months.

Plus I went online to look at the same AGREEMENT and I think all of it is the same but it says *$119.99* per month and *Not* *$149.99* as in the one I got in the mail.

The *$119.99* per month I was told would be with tax etc less then I been paying the pass year and was told they think it would be $119.99 plus the tax, fees and all that added would be $128.?? or lets say $129.00 a month total.

But when any Agreement has to be in writing like this Agreement says and you have to make an Agreement to get the service I think is com-crap when they don't tell you that. Plus when the online version of the Agreement is not at the same price as the mailed version then what Agreement are you to go by?

Guess I will call and cancel all this and also ask to get a credit back because I called to do away with the phone and so on but was told about this great deal that was for two years that seem to good to be true. Would get the same I have for about $2.00 to $3.00 less but now get free HBO and the internet speed will go up from 6 Mb to 16Mb. 
OK the pass deals I have gotten I never signed anything and was thinking the same thing and why not when they never say you have to make a Agreement to keep this for 2 years or pay them $250.00 EARLY TERMINATION FEE



> Comcast
> 
> Offered Services:
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Remember the saying... * If it looks too good to be true...* You can finish it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

But I never knew they started that. I know they started the triple play years ago but I always stay away from that because you are into some type of contract. 
I wonder if I am into a triple play contract?

But a call to say no to this is what I will do or I will drop things I have had to get the price way down or tell them I will get DSL that now has no contract. They only have up to 6 Mb but bet it is faster then comcast 6 MB. Then the TV would also come over the line or a dish. I can get by with the ooma phone as long as I have high speed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I love my FiOS, but I'm sure I could live with slower speeds if that was the only option. I know I could never go back to dial-up! 

DSL was never available here, and now that Verizon is stringing fiber all over the area, I doubt it ever will be. Satellite is not an option here, since I live in a heavily wooded valley with 70 foot trees all around the house.

My options for broadband and TV are Comcast or Verizon. I had Comcast, and so far Verizon has outperformed them by a significant margin in both performance and reliability.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now I know dial-up is a NO NO now also . I know I used it about 3 years and was at one forum and even did a lot of downloads on my P-200 with 95a and 28k modem. Had software upgrade to 33k but it made it run slower was was warn to never upgrade. 
But there was not as many ads and they were those really small ones that got a little bigger and later a little more bigger and now they are really big. So pages loaded fast in a way because there was not many hops and what you seen at a site all came from that site and or same server with all the script, tracking etc that started with double click and get worse. Just try using your back button and have a page so up right away really fast because it is getting it all from your cache to make it load fast. But no it has to go out to who ever to reload the ads still and do more tracking on you.

I know FiOS is in two part of Sacto or the towns are each outside of Sac and each are where all the building was going on. Said within 5 years all of Sac will have the newer FiOS and will not just have comcast. But it has been many more years and it just has not happen. 
Where I was at till I moved last year was to far for DSL and they never had it and then they got it but only the slower speed and even then I bet I was to far because they will say you can but then once you get it you find out your still to far. Satellite I could get but that would cost so much more. I want the FiOS but they are not taking over the town like it was said year ago because it cost to much. It is where all the newer homes is at because it was cheap to put in the lines.

Darn I freaked today when I failed GRC Shields Up Test

Took some doing but got it taken care of by redoing how the ooma is hooked up in a way they do not show you.

Now where I am at now I think I can get the DSL and all the other things from AT&T. But a older part of town with old everything else also so how good will it be. Internet is only up to 6 Mb. Now it may be a lot faster the comcast 6 Mb.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I was doing some testing, not too bad as far as a comparison of the USA or the world in general.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Not to bad there John.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

And they blame p2p for using up all the broadband.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess not too many people have that 50mbit service I keep hearing about.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

RootbeaR said:


> And they blame p2p for using up all the broadband.


Well they put a chock on the speeds at youtube and I bet other places.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I guess not too many people have that 50mbit service I keep hearing about.


Sure West has the 50/50 Mb service in some places but that is not cheap.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got out of the two year signed AGREEMENT for $119.99 per month but now it is $121.99 and only good for a year. 

I hate the games they play.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I hope that's for more than Internet!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Internet, TV with added channels and phone.
Right there in the center. http://www.comcast.com/Corporate/Learn/Bundles/bundles.html
But I also got 7 other Encore channels still.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I pay more, but we get all the premium channels, HBO, Showtime, Starz, Cinemax, etc.

I just noticed that Verizon now offers free WiFi at 100,000 hotspots around the world for FiOS customers, I'll be signing up for that!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I can get more also but it just cost even more.

I seen that other thread on the free WiFi.

Got to call Comcast because it seems like I got only 6Mb again but have gotten a lots faster at times but over all it is slower. I download at some places where I don't see the power boost and the speed stays under 800KB.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Comcast simply has infrastructure issues with their network. Verizon FiOS has a real advantage in that they're building a fiber optic network from scratch, something that it is probably cost prohibitive for Comcast to match.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know but you think if I have the same thing I should get the same thing. But they reset the modem. I get 6mb so places and 16mb other places but places I download each day from like backup of a forum are not 6mb and so are some other places. 
Yes it would cost way to much to bring the fiber optic network to the house. I was told where I was living it is out on all the main routes and it ended about the one box thing up at the pole 1/2 block from the house and that it will soon have it coming into the house and that you will not have a modem but a network card to put in your PC. 
But that was the only time I heard that. If true then that would be nice but it is still taking years longer to do all this then all have said because of cost and all new homes are getting it because it is just as cheap to put fiber optic in then cable.
But if what I was told is true I don't like unless you can still get a router to hook tru because I sure don't want it hooked right into the PC.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Verizon tunneled 400 feet to my house from the street for free to install FiOS, I was quite surprised. It's going to take them some time to recover the investment.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow and how deep did they go? I have seen how comcast has done some and it is like 4 or 6 inchs deep from the shove blade cut. That is ok but if you are not very deep then you can dig it up planting flowers.
Over at my dads all the power comes from the pole in there back yard. 
The phone box tower thing is in the back corner for his house and others.
Later cable was put in but they cut strips into the street and then from there up into the yards. I think they have one small dome box ever other house but dad has it in his back side yard. Lives on the corner.
Buy they could of dug to the pole that was closer then to the house or almost and run a line. But they went from there and dug a blade line and I know it was not deep because there are way to many rocks once you get below the top so going more then 4 inchs would of been very very hard to do.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They didn't go more than about 6" deep, they buried it all by hand except under the driveway they used the horizontal boring machine. They bury a conduit, then pull the fiber through that after the conduit is in place.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They did a lot to get FiOS to you.

Got the comcast bill today that shows I paid $153.01 on 7-5-2009 when I was told it would be $128.00 but I did get that contract that was $149.99 plus tax etc that was wrong and even when I called they said it was wrong.
So now I got to call them again to find out how can this be. The next month it says it will be a total of $129.40.

But this statement is hard to know what all is what. 
Preveious bal $168.01
payment rec. -$153.01
Unpaid $15.90
bundled service $105.05
TV -$6.15
internet -$4.17
phone $0.87
one time charge $10.00
taxes, surcharges and fees $7.60
To be deducted 08/05/09 $129.40 and that is about what it should of been so don't know how or why they took out $153.01 and I have not gotten my statement yet to see what was really taken out because it is auto pay.
When you look at any of the details of the bill it is super hard to know because they break it down into so many parts it took 2 pages on this bill and I never had two pages before. Well 3 pages because details are on the back or 2nd page but I got another whole paper and it has the top of it with more


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Comcast billing sounds as screwed up as Verizon billing. The major complaint I have with Verizon is it takes forever to get a bill sorted out!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got another reminder on the signed agreement for the 2 year contract that they mailed saying $149.99 plus tax etc but this one they got right and said $119.99 plus tax etc.
But after I knew it was a contract I changed it so the cost went up to $121.99 plus tax.etc 
But then I got the bill after that changed and got this reminder I should of never gotten because I do not have any contract now and that is why the cost went up $2.00 a month.
No way will I sign any type of contract with them.
Your giving them all the power they need to keep you paying them each month or pay the $250.00 to cancel. Now that $250.00 can be any time in your two years so if you cancel with 2 or 3 months left you still have to pay the same.
But what if you move? Nothing in the contract says you can take that contract with you to the new address. They treat a new address as a new account because when I moved here I had to setup the auto pay all over again. So with nothing to say anything about moving etc you can be stuck with a contract.

You mean yours is that bad too? Pacbell and then AT&T got that way years ago. I know it was on the news how bad it got. 
Line with a + or - $ amount.
39 places on 2nd page
9 places on the 3rd page

Even more taxes, surcharges and fees this time.
All pass bill you had the "taxes, surcharges and fees" on Cable TV and Phone. But now they added the internet.
$5.04
$5.65
$7.60 for this month.

You got the
*Cable TV*
$3.49 - Franchise Fee 
$1.65 - Utility Tax
$0.07 - FCC User Fee
$0.32 - State Sales Tax
$0.63 - PEG Capital Fee
*Internet*
$0.83 - Franchise Fee 
$0.39 - Utility Tax
$0.15 - PEG Capital Fee
*Phone*
$$0.07 - 911 Fee -- Funny all pass bills that the bill was less this was $0.13 each month.
$0.00 - Per-call Taxes -- Never had any here.

But not only is the internet tax part new but the "PEG Capital Fee" is all new also. So there is the added taxes I got added on that made it go up a little over $2.00.
Don't know what it will look like after a month or so because it had one time fee of $10.00 also that I got to talk to them about. because that last month was way to much they took out.

I say this month but you pay ahead one month.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the Verizon bill finally got sorted out, and I'm not changing anything for fear that it will get screwed up again!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear. Was it easy to clear things up and how much more was they asking for.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It wasn't that they were asking for more, but they were.  Truthfully, they had screwed up and were giving me a $30 discount for about 9 months before they discovered it. To their credit, they didn't try to charge retroactively for the mistake, but they did correct the billing.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well that was nice.

Comcast would just bill you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I had Comcast, and you're right, when they did a similar thing, they added it all to the next bill!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea but I got money added that should not of been and because of auto pay they took out more.

I am still waiting to get my statement so I will know what they really took out but got a feeling they took what they said.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I better update this some.
The very first day when I got the deal in the first post and the guy I was talking to was going to tell me other things but got cut off because he reset the modem and I was on the comcast phone.

So I called comcast about it to double check the price and what I was getting. Plus got the phone number and ID of that guy.
Then I called him back.
Then I called back again after I got the contract.
I got slower speed after that.

Now I talked to that guy again and wish I called him back sooner.
Anyhow that very first day after I got that deal when I called comcast back about the deal they did not redid it without telling me or he said that lady changed it and that was why the price went up and I got a contract because the deal I made with that guy had no contract. 
Then when I called again about the contract and again like the other two calls to other people I was told it was the same price and deal but it never was and that was why the bill was more and took up two pages. But that call on the contract that I changed over to a No contract was to cost $2.00 more and all was to be the very same.
But speed got slower.
Well calling that guy back like I should of done he said they changed the contract each time I called. That call to do away the contract did the worse because it did away with the 16/2 MB and put me back at 6 MB and then broke up all the package so the rate went up even higher to $136.71 or that is what it says will get taken out. So now I was paying more and getting less. He is going to get the info together he said and send it to his boss to try and get my money back because he seen what happen that should not of happen so am waiting on hearing back.

But another bad thing that he has no control over is that deal I made with that guy is NO Longer around so no I can not get it. Plus there is no 16 MB speed at all and it was just a deal they had a short time. 
So I losted the nicer speed. I then said take away the HBO because it was costing me to much because I was getting bill added money because I was not on the deal.

So now I am back to the same thing I had before I started this and get the same thing I got for a year from the deal I got when I moved here last summer. 
But that deal last summer was $132.00 total a month.
I am now getting the same for $109.41 total a month or I was told that.

They sure do play around with package deal and prices.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't you love it when they jerk you around like that? At least when Verizon screwed up my billing, it was $30 in my favor for about 9 months. They also had the good sense not to try to back charge me for the mistake.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well that one guy seem to telling me like it really was then and now or is a good con. He I bet would of seen it that first day if he looked. 

I missed the 16/2 MB on downloads. Otherwise you never know your missing it. I will save some money now if the newer cost turns out like he said so that is nice and that will be less then it has been it years. The place I was living it was a total $114.00 but went to $132.00 when I moved. I was told then it would be less but it was more because it did not count the tax and fees. 
Why it is cheaper now I do not know. I did say I better get the money back or I will call American Express. 
So this has been 3 months now and only last month the bill was right at $129.40 total but the one before and after were not right and the next one I got to wait a month. 

Well they can no back charge you because the law says they can't or I think it does. It is like them giving you something you never asked for so you do not have to pay.


----------

